# My First Grow In A Long Time (4 Strains)



## BuddyLuv (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok guys and gals, I think I got the bugs worked out in my room. I was battling high temps and a P lockout at first but most have come full circle. I am just experimenting with a few strains for right now to find some suitable mothers. The 4 I have currently growing are as follows:

Nirvana Top 44
Nirvana Bubblicious
Nirvana White Widow
Dutch Passion Blueberry Fems

Room is 84 in.L x 79 in.W x 78 in.H. I am using 2 1000w digital ballasts with MH bulbs for veg and switching to HPS for flower and air cooled hoods. 8 in. 590 cfm centrifugal fan cooling the hoods, 6 in. 424 cfm centrifugal fan with carbon filter exhausting the room, and the central air is feeding the room with nice cold air. I am using an aerojet 4 and and a BC Northernlights Producer (which negates it's name). Nutrients are advanced sensi 2 part and voodoo juice for now. Keeping the ppm's at half (300 ppm) strength for now till next res change then bumping up to 75% then on to 100% dosage. I will play with heavy feeding after I have found a few good females to clone and populate my closet. I started 35 beans on the 1st of July and killed two that just didn't want to grow. Next few weeks I will be weeding out the males and the other weak genetics. My next grow will be much better, I promise. Anyways on to the weed porn, I know that is what everyone wants. Feel free to make any comments good or bad and please give advice or opinions. As I have stated in other threads I haven't grown indoors since the mid 90's, a lot has changed.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 20, 2008)

Mylar goes up tonight and I will be installing my CAP XGC-1. Here are a couple of the sick. One is a WW and the others are Bubblicious. Actually most of the Bubblicious got sick from the heat and nutes. But now they have a good root system and are making a full recovery.


----------



## trophy_1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Really nice looking set-up.  I'm thinking of going with the Nivana White Widow on my next grow.  Good luck with your babies.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks man, your plants look like they turned out to be good yeilds beside the nanners. Bet the stuff still smokes the same though.


----------



## stoner (Jul 21, 2008)

I got to admit this grow looks, pro


----------



## Melissa (Jul 21, 2008)

*very nice set up looks excellent eace:
plants do aswell :48:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 21, 2008)

stoner said:
			
		

> I got to admit this grow looks, pro


 
Thanks man, I wish it were true. I have grown every year outside and mother nature usually take care of them for me. I dabbled a little with this in the 90's but had a break in that resulted in the cops showing up when I wasn't there and finding what was left over. I figured 14 years of laying low and staying completely out of trouble (any kind), will hopefully make this grow a little more successful. Nobody and I mean nobody knows about this. Last time I was young and naive thinking that friends were truely friends, I can't say it was all negative because I learned a lot of valuable life lessons that you must experience to truely understand how life works. I will be taking a few more pics tonight after my res change and my bump up to 450 ppm's :woot:. I really can't believe how some are doing on just 300 ppm's. The only thing I am afraid of is that they may be to big in two weeks to running the 850 ppm mark. I will have to flower them. Does anyone no if you can continue to raise the ppm's while going into flower?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 21, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *very nice set up looks excellent eace:*
> *plants do aswell :48:*


 
Thanks I tried to read your indoor journal but it too long. I have been following your outdoor journal since you posted it. I decided to buy some northern lights for my next summer grow becuase yours turned out so nice.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

Looking good Buddyluv


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 22, 2008)

I will have new pics up tonight. I am to high to resize them all right now.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I will have new pics up tonight. I am to high to resize them all right now.


 


You have a sweet setup I like it. 

I will keep a eye out for your new update get some rest Buddyluv.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice grow Buddy:aok:


----------



## tleaf jr. (Jul 25, 2008)

nice grow


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 27, 2008)

1 week since the last photos. They go 12/12 tom. after I take my clones. The canopy is 18-21 inches and you can't see through it. Also I have been fighting a calcium and magnesium def., so hopefully my suppliments get here tom.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yum


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 29, 2008)

I have my HPS bulbs in and the timer set to go off tonight. I think next time I will not let them get so big, 20"-22". But that is my fault for not being prepared with the proper nutes and suppliments to fight deficiencies. I may have to tie a few down to avoid the lamp. Took all my clones last night, 10 WW, 10 Blueberry, and 9 Bubblicious. These were off the choice plants that had the best growth and resistence to nutes and stress. I hope to get a mother of ea. to keep. So far they look good, I soaked the cubes in water with Olivia's rooting solution over night, cut my clones, dipped them in Olivia's rooting gel, and stuck em straight in the cubes. I have had success with this method many times. I will have some more pics up tonight.


----------



## stoner (Jul 29, 2008)

You are the new weed man.... grow a pound in a single bound lol


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 29, 2008)

I am hoping for 2#. Got to sort out all the males and stuff yet but that is a one time thing this round. Growing from seed makes it difficult to really judge. My outdoor girls are usually clones from a few I start inside early and then sex for a week. Hoping to only have to do this once or twice a year to keep myself in free weed. I hate the dopeman, usually overpriced and a crapshoot on the quality.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Good luck bud...Olivia's rooting gel is it good?


----------



## thebest (Jul 30, 2008)

nice dude. how old are the plants from seed?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 30, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Good luck bud...Olivia's rooting gel is it good?


 
Yes it is, I have used it since '96.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 30, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> nice dude. how old are the plants from seed?


 
They were started on the 4th of July. 

Thanks all for stopping in, I promise to have more pics up tonight.


----------



## thebest (Jul 30, 2008)

oh nice, mine are about 10 days behind yours


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 3, 2008)

New pics of them at 1 month. Flowering for 5 days, and only two have shown sex. I am at 800 ppm with bloom nutes and going to 1000 Tue. Room stays a breezy 74 degrees with 50%-54% humidity and the exhaust fan only kicks on about twice a day now. CO2 is at 800 ppm. I can't wait for some of these males to show themselves so I can make some room. I only have about a 10 in. walk way on one side of the unit. The last pic is of my really nice bubblegum. I hope some of her clones take so I can have a nice mother. The WW are stretching more then the others.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

TOO tasty BuddyLuv!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks, I just they hope show their sex soon. The outdoor strain I have been growing for some time usually shows in 2-3 days. These guys and gals are taking their time. Also my clones do not seem to be doing as well either. I am not sure if it is just unstable genetics or what. The outdoor I have was given to me by a guy who has been growing this Afghani strain for about 20 years. I rarely even see a hermi, and I have been growing it for about 10years now. I will definantly be buying my beans from other breeders besides nirvana next time.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Thanks, I just hope show their sex soon. The outdoor strain I have been growing for some time usually shows in 2-3 days. These guys and gals are taking their time. Also my clones do not seem to be doing as well either. I am not sure if it is just unstable genetics or what. The outdoor I have was given to me by a guy who has been growing this Afghani strain for about 20 years. I rarely even see a hermi, and I have been groing it for about 10 years now. I will definantly be buying my beans from other breeders besides nirvana next time.


 

I am waiting also for the plants to show sex... Doc has good beans... I hopefuly after August I should see their sex..


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 3, 2008)

*You have one heck of a little forest growing there. 

I hope you end up with all ladies!  Cant wait to see some pictures of the buds.  Thanks for all the nice comments on my grow. *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks maybe you can show me how you got those clones to root so quick.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 3, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I am waiting also for the plants to show sex... Doc has good beans... I hopefuly after August I should see their sex..


 
Yeah, my outdoor girls are usually clones from a mother I sex inside about March of every year. The mother usually shows pistils or the males show balls in just a few days. Maybe it has something to do with it being an outdoor stain. I have alot of little sites where I should be seeing pre-flowers but I am just seeing little leafy thing as of right now. Hopefully the next few days will be more exciting. Three of them have shot little pistils but I have yet to see balls, so I am hoping the rest are not male. 3:21 female:male ratio would be pretty disappointing.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Yeah, my outdoor girls are usually clones from a mother I sex inside about March of every year. The mother usually shows pistils or the males show balls in just a few days. Maybe it has something to do with it being an outdoor stain. I have alot of little sites where I should be seeing pre-flowers but I am just seeing little leafy thing as of right now. Hopefully the next few days will be more exciting. Three of them have shot little pistils but I have yet to see balls, so I am hoping the rest are not male. 3:21 female:male ratio would be pretty disappointing.


 

Ya lets hope we both get all ladies...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 3, 2008)

Well I do want a male or two for breeding. I would like to see what a WWxBB would be like supercropped and put outside would do.


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 5, 2008)

Lookin Good My Friend!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Well I do want a male or two for breeding. I would like to see what a WWxBB would be like supercropped and put outside would do.


 

Ya that would be cool brother..


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome bunch of plants you have growing there! I'm in awe of how great they are doing and how big they are growing! Keep up the great work, they obviously love what you're doing for them!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 5, 2008)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Lookin Good My Friend!


 
I only wish I had vaulted ceilings in the basement so I could grow some monsters like you Old Hippy!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 5, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Ya that would be cool brother..


 
Well so far I chopped 7 males down today. Most of them were WW. I took some of the tops and put them in a vase in the guest bedroom. See how they do for the next few days and hope to get a little pollen from them. If not one of them I had took a clone off so if it roots I may just put it outside and let it flower out there and just go get some pollen in a few weeks.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 5, 2008)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Awesome bunch of plants you have growing there! I'm in awe of how great they are doing and how big they are growing! Keep up the great work, they obviously love what you're doing for them!!


 
Thanks for stopping in man. I too was suprised at how big they got. Not even my outdoor babies grow 24 inches in one month. I will get some pics of the garden now that I have weeded out most of the males. There are still a few that have yet to show me what they are. My eyes are not so good and I just hate wearing my glasses, so hopefully they shoot some pistils.


----------



## wanting_in_Orl. (Aug 5, 2008)

nice buddyluv


----------



## Elven (Aug 5, 2008)

YUMMY


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds good buddyLuv.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are some updated pics. I am completley exhausted so not much to say but they are growing.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh and here are pics from my BC Northern Lights Producer. I am doing a little LST with them to see if I can bush them out.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

They have grown so much buddy..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 16, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> They have grown so much buddy..


 
I know the room is completely filled and I have already pulled ten males out. The females just took up all their space in a matter of days, so now it looks as if I didn't remove a leaf let alone 10 4 ft. plants. Running out of vertical space so I am tying some down and back away from the lights. I have about 6-10 inches of vertical space left so I hope they are done stretching. They went from 18-22 inches to 48 inches in two weeks.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh man when they flower they will grow more...  Looking sweet buddy


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 16, 2008)

They are about two and half weeks into flower. If you click on my second pic you can see buds all over the place. As of now they are the size of my thumb.


----------



## Elven (Aug 16, 2008)

WOW those look nice. I would say thats sad about your males but it looks like the island of lesbos there looks like they are just happy as hell.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Man I cant believe how much your girls have grown!  WOW!  Your doing a great job!  Our plants are exactly the same age and size and mine also had a huge growth spurt of about 20 inches in two weeks.  Awesome grow keep us posted.*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 16, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> WOW those look nice. I would say thats sad about your males but it looks like the island of lesbos there looks like they are just happy as hell.


Yeah they seem happy as can be for my first grow inside using an aero. I think next time I will have to keep the strains down to one or two versus three or four. Too many factors for each individual strain. But now I have some good clones and good mothers on the way.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 16, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Man I cant believe how much your girls have grown! WOW! Your doing a great job! Our plants are exactly the same age and size and mine also had a huge growth spurt of about 20 inches in two weeks. Awesome grow keep us posted.*


 
Thanks megan I am going to check your grow out now. I have had a busy week and haven't been on much.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 16, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> They are about two and half weeks into flower. If you click on my second pic you can see buds all over the place. As of now they are the size of my thumb.


 

I zoomed in and can see the buds thanks.... How much more do ya think they will grow.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 16, 2008)

They are all 8-9 week flower time plants. I hope the stretch is over with since they have doubled in size. Now they seem to be just packing on pistils. I hope they don't get to much bigger or else I am going to have to figure something else out.


----------



## Darktide (Aug 21, 2008)

beautiful babies!

i have a favor to ask if you have the time 

what is the length and width of the aerojet 4 tray system? i have read they are supposed to fit in the 3'11" x 3'11" hydro huts. also you can adjust the space in between the trays right? seems like you'd want a littler larger of a hut for rooms on the side- but some people have space issues i guess.

thanks
DT  :ccc:


----------



## Elven (Aug 21, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Yeah they seem happy as can be for my first grow inside using an aero. I think next time I will have to keep the strains down to one or two versus three or four. Too many factors for each individual strain. But now I have some good clones and good mothers on the way.



Yea are you going to keep your mothers in your aero? I am going to try and get three mothers one for each strain and then rotate the grows. That way I dont have to worry about nute problems when flowering.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for stopping in guys. Darkside there is no way the thing will fit in a 3'11" hut. You need atleast 5'x6'. Even then you would have no room to work with. My room is 6'6'x7' and I have about 1 foot on each side before this happened. Now the plants are too big and I have about 8 inches on one side. 

Elven actually I just built my own DWC for my mothers and a DIY aerocloner.


----------



## Elven (Aug 21, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Elven actually I just built my own DWC for my mothers and a DIY aerocloner.



What I had planned was an aero system that had three 5" net pots for my mothers and six 3.5 inch pots for veg growth. when my plants get to about 1 to 1.25 ft tall I would move them to the 6 more spread out pots in a separate flowering version. its the exact same setup with different patterns cut out for the net pots. I am hoping for six 3 to 4 foot plants in that fashion. is that not going to work? I would love any advice you could offer. I have the layout of the net pots in my build journal in a pdf format if you would take a look.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 21, 2008)

I would build 4 5" net pots in each tray if you are going to want 3-4 footers. I would also leave plenty of space between them.


----------



## Elven (Aug 21, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I would build 4 5" net pots in each tray if you are going to want 3-4 footers. I would also leave plenty of space between them.



I have about 1 square foot of grow room for each plant. I was looking at SOG so I was going to trim the bottom branches.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah this would make a nice SOG system. I would just start flowering at 12 inches just to be safe.


----------



## Elven (Aug 21, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Yeah this would make a nice SOG system. I would just start flowering at 12 inches just to be safe.



Thanks alot


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 21, 2008)

No problem I am very happy with the system I have. It is straight foward and produces very nice.


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 24, 2008)

WAS UP Buddy! plants look good man. Im waiting on October.BUD! :headbang2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 25, 2008)

I too am waiting for Oct. Not for my plants but to see how friggin big yours gets.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Wheres da pictures BuddyLuv?    Your plants should look alot like mine right now so im real curious. *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

resizing them now.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

Here are pics at about 31 days of flower or 12/12. PPM is at 1700 and they are loving it. Producer is on flower too so I will get some pics of that tomorrow. Anyways on with the MJ porn. I wis I could show you how big that Bubblegum cola really is. I would say it is about 18 inches long and about 6 inches in diameter at it's thickest part. Can't believe it has 4 more weeks.:hubba:


----------



## Elven (Aug 29, 2008)

That trim looks like it might make some good water hash. Do you ever do that? The grow is going great. I am going to look at clones tomorrow . See who I want to adopt and then later kill and smoke


----------



## KFKOrganics (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey, your grow looks like its going great:holysheep:...hope mine look half as nice as that heh waiting on my seeds! Anyways best of luck to you ill be checking back from now on.
 :clap:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

I might. The bud leaf is much more covered with trichs then any outdoor I have grown. I quess that with no rain or other things they really crystal up. I have trichs extending down the fan leaves on the buds, can't wait. These were by far the hardest to clone. I look foward to seeing yours. I did get 15 nice clones to mother with. They are in home made DWC units as we speak and loving 700 ppm already.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

KFKOrganics said:
			
		

> Hey, your grow looks like its going great:holysheep:...hope mine look half as nice as that heh waiting on my seeds! Anyways best of luck to you ill be checking back from now on.
> :clap:


 
I hope so to man. I can't complain at the moment, most are doing great. I have one bubblegum that looks like it will harvest at leat 16 oz.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 29, 2008)

beautiful grow buddy.you got it going on.i'm going to try a dwc 5gal bucket.i've never tried hydro and just want to see if i can before i all the way hydro.
    sure gonna be some sweet smoke there.good luck the rest of the way


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

I am doing a DWC with a drip up top. Let me know if you need a pic of my set-up. Also if you have the extra cash I can recommend a very easy first time unit. It is called Emily's Garden. It is very easy to use and you would be suprised by the size of plants you can grow in it. I had very nice results using it and it gave me a good understanding on ph flux and ppm's that I never new using soil. Also if gives you that option of using organic nutes that can not be used in hydroponics.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 29, 2008)

*BuddyLuv your grow is looking awesome!  Your buds are bigger than mine right on.  Quick question...Do you cut any leaves off while they are in flower or just leave them as is?  My boyfriend convinced me to cut some of the leaves off and now I wish I wouldnt have.  Awesome grow man thanks again for posting da bud porn! *


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 29, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I am doing a DWC with a drip up top. Let me know if you need a pic of my set-up. Also if you have the extra cash I can recommend a very easy first time unit. It is called Emily's Garden. It is very easy to use and you would be suprised by the size of plants you can grow in it. I had very nice results using it and it gave me a good understanding on ph flux and ppm's that I never new using soil. Also if gives you that option of using organic nutes that can not be used in hydroponics.


Buddy I have NO Idea what ya'll are talkin bout, LOL, BUT man them plants is NICE! Probley some Kller smoke Too! 
:48:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *BuddyLuv your grow is looking awesome! Your buds are bigger than mine right on. Quick question...Do you cut any leaves off while they are in flower or just leave them as is? My boyfriend convinced me to cut some of the leaves off and now I wish I wouldnt have.  Awesome grow man thanks again for posting da bud porn! *


Nope just let em fall off on their own. You can't see down below the canopy so I am not sure if it helps or not. Most of those pics are of my bubblegum. My Blueberry look just like your NL. They streched on me and are now just starting to fill in.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2008)

That means a lot coming from you Old Hippie


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good for a first grow 
Have fun Buddy


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 31, 2008)

In 3 weeks I will be rolling a joint with the paper from my old cheech and chong LP. How are your AI coming? I hope you have fed them.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 31, 2008)

yes buddy,i'd love to see a pic of your setup.if this bucket system works for me,i want to try something else.i have a big system but decided not to fool with it.i would have to invest too much in more lights ,blowers and everything.thanks buddy,your crop is lookin sweet.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 31, 2008)

yes buddy,i'd love to see a pic of your setup.if this bucket system works for me,i want to try something else.i have a big system but decided not to fool with it.i would have to invest too much in more lights ,blowers and everything.thanks buddy,your crop is lookin sweet.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 31, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> yes buddy,i'd love to see a pic of your setup.if this bucket system works for me,i want to try something else.i have a big system but decided not to fool with it.i would have to invest too much in more lights ,blowers and everything.thanks buddy,your crop is lookin sweet.


 
I'll get you some pics tonight.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help Buddyluv


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 31, 2008)

No problem. I posted in your threads.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Buddy..:ciao: ..looking for those bubble gum MONSTERs..:lama: ..I am so excited about my fall grow..started germ last night...:clap: ..anyways just left *KGB30* thread looking but I know you said a few days in his thread just thaught I would get a sneak a peak:rofl: ...i will check back my friend..until then...ostpicsworthless: 



take care and be safe:dancing:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 3, 2008)

pics are on page 4. I will get some more pics soon. They are at about 6 weeks so they have about 2 to go. I like to post pics every few weeks versus everyday. That way you can really see the difference in growth. I know a lot of people check their gardens every couple hours but I only like to go in there once a day to check my res level and adjust my ph.


----------



## Elven (Sep 3, 2008)

I cant wait for the next updates of pics.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

Monsters friend.lol.. Good morning & have a wonderful.lol


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 7, 2008)

New Pics! They have been flowering for 40 days now. I have about 14 to go maybe less. They are starting to feed on themselves but it is not from malnutrition because my ppm is still at 1100 from my last res change. They will be getting less and less food for the next two weeks. The WW could have been better but with the other strains requiring more nutes they will just have to be a little burned. Next WW grow will be nothing but WW in the unit so I can monitor their nutes better. I may just run them in the Producer. The Bubblegum and Blueberry seem to take what ever I throw at them and ask for more. These are the nutes they are on now:

Advanced Nutrients
Bloom A and B
B-52
Cal Mg Bloom
Gandma Enggy's Fulvic Acid and Humic Acid
Overdrive

One more week of this on a lower dose and then a week on Advanced Nutrients Final Phase to finish them off. On with the MJ porn.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 7, 2008)

dang,they look awesome buddy.you got the touch.hope my 1st hydro looks half as good.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 7, 2008)

This is top notch Buddy! sweet setup too my friend..real nice.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 7, 2008)

So tasty looking friend!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks guys/gals, wish I could pass a jay around with ya all. Maybe one day when america leaves the middle ages.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Oh BuddyLuv your girls are looking SO good!  Yummy I cant wait to hear how they smoke.  They look yum! *


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 21, 2008)

:holysheep: Man OH Man! thats some nice lookin plants! WTG Buddy. BE waitin on a smoke report later my friend. Keep it green man.
Peace
:lama:


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 21, 2008)

Awesome grow buddy!!! So far two males that are bubble gum I've killed...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah but I took some pics tonight of my female bubblegum. I bet I get 18 z's off her. I will post pics in the morning so you can see the pheno to be on the look for. My others are nice but not as nice as this pheno, she is just fat!


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 21, 2008)

Lookin' good Buddy!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 23, 2008)

Time for a little update. I cut down all the blueberry because they hermed on me, they only made it to day 53 of flower. I just harvested 4 bubblegums that were 50/50 on the trichs and the pics show you what is left. I think my monster bubblegum and WW have a week or two left. I might just start flushing them now. The last pic shows the base of my Bubblegum, she is just enormous compared to the others. Remember these were grown in 3.75" net pots. Anyways on with the MJ porn.
pics 1&2 are of the room
3 is my BG Cola
4 is a WW
5 is my largest WW 14 in cola that just keeps shooting lots of pistils
6 is my monster BG
7 is of another BG cola from the same plant
8 is the base of my BG


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 23, 2008)

Fantastic grow Buddy. Can't wait for the harvest I bet


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 23, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Fantastic grow Buddy. Can't wait for the harvest I bet


I am smoking the hermied Blueberry right now. Buds were kinda airy but it gets you high as hell. I should be smoking bubble gum in the next week. I am drying about 2 lbs wet. Then into the jars for a week cure.


----------



## greenmehtV12 (Sep 23, 2008)

harvest pics!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 23, 2008)

I''l get some of the dried product.


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 18, 2008)

VERY NICE! Buddy! those girls look SWEET!
WTG!
:48:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*What the heck man!

I'm drooling but waiting for more!

ostpicsworthless:*


----------



## Elven (Oct 23, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 24, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I will have new pics up tonight. I am to high to resize them all right now.


 
If you are using Microsoft Windows XP, I find this handy...

hxxp://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/Downloads/powertoys/Xppowertoys.mspx

Check out the image resizer app.  It let's you resize a whack of pictures all at once with just a right click.  Once you get it installed, it's even stoner easy


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 24, 2008)

First time looking through your journal, GREAT JOB man.  Can't wait to see the harvest pics!


----------

